# One Piece drawing style



## snotty (Sep 24, 2012)

I tried to ask in the one piece section but they were all angry for no reason.

I can't ask in Naruto or Bleach section since many there don't read it.

I dislike One Piece drawing. I just don't like it. Every time i see it, i think of disney or nickelodeon. i cant take the fights not the story srsly like this. they are just goofy. 

any suggestions what i can do about it?

I read naruto atm. it's gonna end soon, so i need something to fill the gap.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2012)

There're other manga besides Naruto and One Piece. Hundreds. Thousands, even. Why so intent on getting into one manga...

Have you actually read OP? The style is what put me off, as well, from reading it but once I started it, it stopped bothering and I was just able to enjoy it.

And, yeah, it was a stupid thing to go into OP section and say you don't like something about it.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 24, 2012)

Naruto is hardly an adult manga, or even a remotely serious Shonen manga for that matter. So I have no idea why you're looking down on One Piece.

Then again, ignorance really is bliss. I remember the days when I was content only reading Naruto every week.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 24, 2012)

It's not like OP is the only shit you can start after Nardo ends

Try some manhwa or webtoons, I could recommend some if you want


----------



## angieness (Sep 24, 2012)

There's really nothing you can do about it if you've tried to read it and just can't get into it. (but if you haven't read any of it because of the style, try actually reading it and see if you can get over it) One Piece's style never bothered me but I can see how people wouldn't like it. The cartoony style also never kept me from taking things seriously in fights and such. 

If you're looking for a series that's super serious, you might have better luck looking for manga that isn't shonen.


----------



## snotty (Sep 24, 2012)

I read Berserk, Vagabond and some toher seinen as well but they are taking months to release. So I need something that comes out weekly.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 24, 2012)

A good weekly seinen manga

huh, i highly doubt that there's one

Alas, 21 Century Boys, Monster etc all good seinen mangas + they're all completed


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2012)

snotty said:


> I tried to ask in the one piece section but they were all angry for no reason.





snotty said:


> I skipped many parts.
> 
> I read alabasta but only enjoyed the part about porneglyphs. And the part when koza died.
> 
> ...




yea you went in there with your mind set on the decision that you didn't like it making a thread to say these things isn't gonna get much positive criticism especially when you don't back it up thoroughly.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Sep 24, 2012)

The fact that you skipped arcs shows that you were never really invested in it from the get-go.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 24, 2012)

Read Hunter x Hunter.
You know a lot of people say Fairy Tail is just One Piece but done by a mediocre author. Well Hunter x Hunter is pretty much the same thing. Naruto is Hunter x Hunter but done by a mediocre author.


----------



## snotty (Sep 24, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> yea you went in there with your mind set on the decision that you didn't like it making a thread to say these things isn't gonna get much positive criticism especially when you don't back it up thoroughly.



like I said I'm not the only one. Some just force themselves to read it properly, I can't do it. So I'm looking for someone who had the same problem and got over it somehow.  

I liked the flashback, they were done good for some reason but when it comes to fights... or the pacing I just can't take it.


----------



## snotty (Sep 24, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Read Hunter x Hunter.
> You know a lot of people say Fairy Tail is just One Piece but done by a mediocre author. Well Hunter x Hunter is pretty much the same thing. Naruto is Hunter x Hunter but done by a mediocre author.



Yeah I wanted to but then I heard about the hiatus issue 

Also I'm done with finished mangas like FA, Inuyasha etc.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2012)

Then read something else or do like the others and force yourself through it, there's not much else to tell you that would change your mind since again you seem pretty dead set on not trying to continue but instead endlessly trying to compare it to disney cartoons.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 24, 2012)

snotty said:


> any suggestions what i can do about it?



Don't read it if its such a chore. Really, nobody's pointing a gun to your head and forcing you to read it. 

There are other manga to enjoy.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish I had picked up OP earlier... So I could be part of the bandwagon that faps to Oda every night. Unfortunately I only picked it up recently - after 2 failed attempts of getting into it before. I am enjoying it, it has good moments (some are even great.) The only things I don't really see eye to eye with are occasionally the humor and some of the diehard/try hard fans.

I think my two prior attempts of picking it up failed because I wasn't a big fan of the art. It however has grown on me. I guess I decided to post this bit of bitchy nonsense as I can kind of see where you are coming from. I personally just enjoy it for what it is, a bit of light-hearted fun and adventure. (The powers are cool as well.)


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know....Fullmetal Alchemist, Eyeshield 21, YuYu Hakusho, Slam Dunk, Jojo Bizarre Adventures, Rerouni Kenshin, Bastard!!, 20th Century Boys, Monster, Hajime No Ippo, Gintama, Medaka Box, Toriko, Bobobobo, Hikaru no Go, Death Note, Shiki and Hoshin Engi.

Take your pick, OP.


----------



## snotty (Sep 24, 2012)

Moglay said:


> I wish I had picked up OP earlier... So I could be part of the bandwagon that faps to Oda every night. Unfortunately I only picked it up recently - after 2 failed attempts of getting into it before. I am enjoying it, it has good moments (some are even great.) The only things I don't really see eye to eye with are occasionally the humor and some of the diehard/try hard fans.
> 
> I think my two prior attempts of picking it up failed because I wasn't a big fan of the art. It however has grown on me. I guess I decided to post this bit of bitchy nonsense as I can kind of see where you are coming from. I personally just enjoy it for what it is, a bit of light-hearted fun and adventure. (The powers are cool as well.)



I saw the stats of OP, it leaves Naruto far behind as shonen, I think there is a catch for me as well. It's just whenever there is a fight, I just can't enjoy it with that art. I enjoy Zoro fights for some reason though. But the rest is just goofy XD Someone told me he just accepted it and skips some fights because the plot seems interesting on which I agree.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 24, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I don't know....Fullmetal Alchemist, Eyeshield 21, YuYu Hakusho, Slam Dunk, Jojo Bizarre Adventures, Rerouni Kenshin, Bastard!!, 20th Century Boys, Monster, Hajime No Ippo, Gintama, Medaka Box, Toriko, Bobobobo, Hikaru no Go, Death Note, Shiki and Hoshin Engi.
> 
> Take your pick, OP.



Followed by Liar Game, Hunter x Hunter, Tegami Bachi, Claymore, Black Cat, To Aru Majutsu no Index, Fruits Basket, Muhyo and Roji, Shin Angyo Onshi, Psyren, and Canon.

Have fun.


----------



## snotty (Sep 24, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I don't know....*Fullmetal Alchemist*, Eyeshield 21, YuYu Hakusho, Slam Dunk, Jojo Bizarre Adventures, *Rerouni Kenshin*, Bastard!!, 20th Century Boys, Monster, Hajime No Ippo, Gintama, Medaka Box, Toriko, Bobobobo, Hikaru no Go, *Death Note*, Shiki and Hoshin Engi.
> 
> Take your pick, OP.



done, the others are sport manga iirc. gintama is just too much crack for me.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 24, 2012)

you guys still feeding this troll. He's successfully duped you guys into voicing your opinions about something drawn from a purely subjective claim. By the way dupe, there's no point in imposing your opinion to a fellow readers that have adjusted to or take a liking to the conceptual unique appeal it has when Oda illustrates his world and its characters. His art is better distinguished from the cookie-cutter look most manga and anime relatively share with one another - so I don't think it's a bad thing. Eventually it grows on you, it didn't me - i just noticed that Oda had some balls to convey his style in his own way (and he's faced plenty of criticism before his professional career started so none of this really impedes him).


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 24, 2012)

You got to trick your mind to it. 

Like you said, it looks like some poor man's Nickelodeon/Disney/Hanah Barbera stuff. You were raised on western cartoons and comics, so when something foreign tries to emulate it with a crackfiend faced main character, you're naturally going to be apprehensive towards it. 

The thing to do here, is to go through enough manga and anime that you can reroute this train of thought to the point where you will be able to appreciate the stark contrast in artstyle direction between OP and its japanese contemporaries.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 24, 2012)

Read Claymore. For a Shonen the art is very good, plus the fighting choreography and monster designs are also quite cool.

Beyond that the series doesn't have particularly much to offer, but where fighting is concerned it's S-rank, I think.

It's serialised monthly, but at the end of the day, you're going to have to either stick to Jump titles and similar weekly serials, or explore the vast world of Japanese comics.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2012)

How Oda "draws" One Piece


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 24, 2012)

snotty said:


> Yeah I wanted to but then I heard about the hiatus issue
> 
> Also I'm done with finished mangas like FA, Inuyasha etc.



The hiatuses honestly aren't as bad as people say, plus you have 340 chapters to read. Because of how you enjoy things like Naruto and don't like One Piece it will probably take you a while to read all of it so by the time you catch up Togashi will most likely be back by then.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 24, 2012)

Also Spirit Circle has just started up and seems pretty cool so far, it's by the guy who did Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer which is one of the best fighting shonens (yes I know it's a seinen technically but it feels like a shonen) of all time imo.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> Followed by Liar Game, Hunter x Hunter, Tegami Bachi, Claymore, Black Cat, To Aru Majutsu no Index, Fruits Basket, Muhyo and Roji, Shin Angyo Onshi, Psyren, and Canon.
> 
> Have fun.



He said he won't check out HXH because of hiatuses. Someone else told me the same shit.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 24, 2012)

Art becomes a redundant factor if the story doesn't have any engaging qualities. 
One piece has just that, and if you were to look beyond the cover and style you would see it. Eventually the art does grow on you though - it has a creative level of borrowing from western influences like Tim Burton and Disney, Oda said so himself naming famous titles done by their trademark work. If that explains any better to why the art deviates from the conventional way of drawing manga and anime in it's cookie-cutter style and look. Which is why in my opinion it's less of an art and more of a super median that is used to deliver and present the story. I think it's redundant and eventually they need to stop using the same looking eyes, characters, and noses.
Which is why i enjoy reading and watching manga(s) / Anime(s) that slightly deviate from the methodical way of stylizing their characters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 24, 2012)

Also try JoJo out as well, and you should also read Shaman King because while it is technically finished (make sure to read the alternate final arc though from the Kazenban's rather than the original noncanon ending) it has a sequel series that has just started up which is really good as well called Shaman King Flowers.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 24, 2012)

ALSO HOW COULD I FORGET!
Read Magi, it's definitely one of the best shonens running right now and has the world building of One Piece and the storytelling of Hunter x Hunter. And it's funny as fuck. Really really good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2012)

Oda's art is very weak. Kubo is the best artist in Jump easily.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oda's art is very weak. Kubo is the best artist in Jump easily.



What are backgrounds?


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 24, 2012)

The heart.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2012)

what is the heart


----------



## Sanji (Sep 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oda's art is very weak. Kubo is the best artist in Jump easily.



For One Piece the art fits. It reflects on the "goofier" for lack of a better word, qualities in OP.

I think I might agree with you on the Kubo thing (his characters look good anyway, backgrounds are nonexistent lol). I wish he could back it up in story though


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 24, 2012)

Did someone just said uninspired character design?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Succubus (Sep 24, 2012)

I predict a shitstorm


----------



## Sanji (Sep 24, 2012)

Sure they are uninspired, but at least they look good.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 24, 2012)

Best advice I can give regarding mangas:  there's thousands of them.  Complaining about the artwork, the story or start useless arguments like the one that seems to be brewing is not gonna change them.  Find another one you enjoy and move on.  

Regarding One Piece:  it's my favorite, but if you don't enjoy it, just find another one you do, or 10.  I follow like 40 mangas atm.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys can I be super defensive too?


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2012)

jump on in


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 24, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How Oda "draws" One Piece



Hey! Oda junior is still very young you know! mad


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 24, 2012)

So, OP, just wondering, can you take Naruto's story seriously then?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Sep 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oda's art is very weak. Kubo is the best artist in Jump easily.



Caution: May contain backgrounds.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 24, 2012)

snotty said:


> I tried to ask in the one piece section but they were all angry for no reason.
> 
> I can't ask in Naruto or Bleach section since many there don't read it.
> 
> ...





One Piece art is pretty much either you love it or you hate it, I din't see a lot of people in the middle. I like it because Oda's style is unique, way too many generic looking Manga out there now IMO. Story's also pretty good.

Plus, as weird as Oda's style is, it's still very detailed.

Also, wasn't Naruto continuing through 2014 or something?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> Caution: May contain backgrounds.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Brain... Too small... Too much happening... Overloading... Must. Stare. At. Wall.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2012)

... Better.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2012)

if you want good art and weekly manga then I suggest Girl the Wild's or The Breaker. Actually, Magi and Tower of God too.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oda's art is very weak. Kubo is the best artist in Jump easily.



This is funny.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, how could I forget to do this:

Are you looking for a series that has a likable characters, nice action, a good story with some hilarious humor mixed in? Well, look no further, because *Wake Up, Deadman* is just that! Did I mention it has guitar-playing, katana-wielding rocker zombies? BECAUSE IT DOES!

By clicking on my signature, you will be taken to the online reader of Easy Going Scans, where you can read *Wake Up, Deadman* in its original one-strip format! Read it today! *



* this offer is not limited to the OP


----------



## Kirito (Sep 24, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How Oda "draws" One Piece



Wow, it's so colorful!


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 25, 2012)

Hurry up someone counter with good bleach artwork to look at!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 25, 2012)

shadowlords said:


> Hurry up someone counter with good bleach artwork to look at!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh wait...


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 25, 2012)

I remember when I thought Bleach and Naruto were good. Actually they used to be good but aside from that there are other series besides those 3 OP. Try Fist of the North Star, JJBA, etc. One Piece is a good series. Takes time to get used to.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't like it either, most of the time. It's not that impressive, save for some choice characters like Mihawk and Shanks, which have really badass designs. What I'm about to say next will enrage OP fans. 

Oda's really similar to Kubo, in the way that where Kubo puts too little in the panels, Oda puts too fucking much of it. And it gets annoying. I do like his landscape work, though. When there isn't too much shit packed in.


----------



## Tray (Sep 25, 2012)

snotty said:


> gintama is just too much crack for me.




If Gintama isn't good enough for you, then I don't have any other manga to offer....


----------



## Space (Sep 25, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I don't like it either, most of the time. It's not that impressive, save for some choice characters like Mihawk and Shanks, which have really badass designs. What I'm about to say next will enrage OP fans.
> 
> Oda's really similar to Kubo, in the way that where Kubo puts too little in the panels, Oda puts too fucking much of it. And it gets annoying. I do like his landscape work, though. When there isn't too much shit packed in.



That's opposite to each other, not similar... In fact, these 2 styles are exactly how they handle story telling and plot. One of them is near non-existing, while the other is extremely rich in content. I prefer the latter one.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2012)

Good Bleach artwork,


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2012)

OP's art style hardly compares to Disney or Nickelodeon


----------



## snotty (Sep 25, 2012)

I thnk I'll try op later again... someone told me that he grew up with looney tunes/Disney and tex avery cartoons and therefore loves op. I never liked these cartoons, so I think thats the reason. 

Now someone told me, that Luffy is also a destined child and that's one thing I didn't like about Naruto... I think I'll wait until the manga finishes...

as for Bleach, the fastest example:



Kubo just doesn't have a good assistant for backgrounds like Oda.

And "Naruto" isn't just about Naruto. There are other good characters.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2012)

Stop looking for Naruto in One Piece.

It's not Naruto. It's something else. One Piece is a manga about comedy, adventure and drama, that also happens to have some fights. The fights in One Piece are there to serve the comedy/adventure/drama, not to be the meat of the manga. Naruto is the opposite.

The art style is part of the overall style of the manga. It's silly, because OP is silly. Don't expect anything else.

And please, don't skip arcs. Read it normally. From what I read, you just skipped to the most important fights hoping they will make the manga worth it. They won't. Fights in One Piece are only good if you get their meaning to the plot, which you aren't getting. They are good because of the emotion they carry with them, not because of the powers and attacks, and you are not liking them because you are skipping the emotion.

And finally, if you still don't like it, just read something else. Just because something is a classic, doesn't mean everybody will like it.


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 25, 2012)

A tip for you Op never go to the One piece forums its full of buthurt one piece fans.
one wrong comment and you'll get negged. 

But Oda's art isnt that bad. it looks bad because he tries to put to many shit in one panel.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 25, 2012)

read akira goddamnit


Hatifnatten said:


> Oda's art is very weak. Kubo is the best artist in Jump easily.



it's the best alright but only if you're visually impaired


----------



## アストロ (Sep 25, 2012)

@projectcastle:
I'm not well aware of how much detail Oda puts into his work after he pens it - but note that he has assistants as well who do even extras for people and background that fit his style. We have the mixed impression that the mangaka themselves do every inch of the work but they have to meet deadlines as well - assistants are credited for their labor though. But yeah, Oda does put a lot of detail into his work as much as possible - he proves this with his color spread in which he works on his own.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 25, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> nobody's pointing a gun to your head and forcing you to read it.



 **


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2012)

Not really fair to compare a village and ancient city with a desert.


----------



## Babby (Sep 25, 2012)

The reason why we were angry at you is because you said "Fighting is always the same! It's not like in Naruto!" You are talking about a guy whos only move is Rasengan...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Sep 25, 2012)

This thread is still open?


----------



## Babby (Sep 25, 2012)

Sadly. It is.


----------



## Succubus (Sep 25, 2012)

why ppl discuss about teh background? you know that was assisants' work


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Not really fair to compare a village and ancient city with a desert.



Actually, it is. Kubo could have thought of something better than a dessert. He also could have added design inside Hueco Mundo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 25, 2012)

Bikko said:


> why ppl discuss about teh background? you know that was assisants' work



I'm pretty sure those giant panels showing new a place for the first time are all made by Oda. Maybe with some help, but he is the one who is creating those locations anyway.

Of course, in the subsequent panels, the artists make the backgrounds.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Oda's assistants just copy what he's drawn. he gives them a guide and his assistants follow it. 

anyway OP, there's absolutely nothing you can do about Oda's cartoony or Disney-ish or ugly or shit or anatomy breaking characters. you'll just have to deal with that or drop the manga altogether.


----------



## 8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Bikko said:


> why ppl discuss about teh background? you know that was assisants' work


the backgrounds are part of one piece art. no matter who draws it. be it oda or his assistants. or even if they were drawn by magical fairies.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 26, 2012)

You know guys, talking bad things about One Piece is Blasphemy, so you all're gonna have a terrible death... and afterlife. May GOda bless you, sinners...


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2012)

i agree. oda's art sucks


----------



## Varg (Sep 26, 2012)

And to think Kubo had  three assistants  helping him  with  the backgrounds.Easiest job in the world.


----------



## 8 (Sep 26, 2012)

shashank41 said:


> And to think Kubo had  three assistants  helping him  with  the backgrounds.Easiest job in the world.


there are people getting payed to draw bleach backgrounds? :amazed


----------



## Varg (Sep 26, 2012)

8 said:


> there are people getting payed to draw bleach backgrounds? :amazed





> IGN: Creating manga is rarely a one person job. How heavily do you rely on your assistants?
> 
> Kubo: I have three assistants, but there isn't a head assistant. All the important drawings I do myself. Every single character is also done by me.



They probably do the _inking_


----------



## Akatora (Sep 26, 2012)

OP is a hit or miss series

Give it a chance for a couple of chapters and if it doesn't strike you as worth it drop it and find another series.
I forced myself through 400+ chapters of it, it was an ok series but it really wasn't made for me so i dropped it for good.

no need to force yourself to read through that much just to find elements you like when there's so many other series you could try out instead.


for starters mention some stuff your interested in and others might help(if they haven't already)




not an ongoing series but I'd recommend giving Mx0 a look it was in general an enjoyable series though the series dropped a bit later on before it ended.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 26, 2012)

Oda's art shits on everything else(Well in Shounen Jump). You just have a problem with his style

Kubo is just fucking lazy at times

Also Oda sketches his backgrounds and the Assistants ink it


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2012)

shashank41 said:


> They probably do the _inking_



What do they even do? They literally can only do the backgrounds. HE NEEDS BACKGROUNDS!


----------



## Meikun (Sep 26, 2012)

Although it varies from mangaka, the assistants usually do the backgrounds, inking and toning. 
Gintama's mangaka hates tones so his assistants handle it. The guy behind Prince of Tennis had a specific assistant handle inking all of the characters and another for backgrounds. 

Some even have greater influences. 

A girl named Jamie Lynn Lano acutally worked as an assistant for Prince of Tennis, she writes about it on her .

Oh yeah, on topic...Oda's art sucks at first but it gets better. Watch the anime first, it's easier to get into that way. ^^


----------



## Razzzz (Sep 26, 2012)

Just start reading a different manga or something. 



Mider T said:


> How Oda "draws" One Piece



Boring ink splatters and smears is Kubo's expertise.


----------



## Meikun (Sep 26, 2012)

Razzzz said:


> Just start reading a different manga or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Boring ink splatters and smears is Kubo's expertise.



Oh come on, you have to admit those are quite the ink splatters.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2012)

> HE NEEDS BACKGROUNDS!


he doesn't.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 27, 2012)

he needs moar heart


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 27, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What do they even do? They literally can only do the backgrounds. HE NEEDS BACKGROUNDS!



Do you realise how ignorant you're being? You're essentially saying that one art style should become another, simply because you prefer one which puts a lot of emphasis onto background details.

This might be a revelation, but One Piece focuses on its setting much more than Bleach does. Commonly known as ''world building.'' The details of One Piece's Universe are much more integral than Bleach's. Soul Society, Hueco Mundo etc. simply provide a canvas for Bleach's main focus: it's fights.

Oda's art suits the vibe of One Piece, as does Kubo's with Bleach. If you enjoy one art style more than the other, that's your choice. Unless you're trained in some form of art, then you don't really have the credibility to say what certain mangaka ''need'' in their manga, nor are you particularly able to discuss art on a technical level. If you have received some form of training and you're still saying this nonsense, you're either incredibly biased towards one series over another, or are missing the entire point of individuality completely.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Actually, it is. Kubo could have thought of something better than a dessert. He also could have added design inside Hueco Mundo.



Nah, they were fighting mexicans. The desert was the most appropriate location.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Do you realise how ignorant you're being? You're essentially saying that one art style should become another, simply because you prefer one which puts a lot of emphasis onto background details.
> 
> This might be a revelation, but One Piece focuses on its setting much more than Bleach does. Commonly known as ''world building.'' The details of One Piece's Universe are much more integral than Bleach's. Soul Society, Hueco Mundo etc. simply provide a canvas for Bleach's main focus: it's fights.
> 
> Oda's art suits the vibe of One Piece, as does Kubo's with Bleach. If you enjoy one art style more than the other, that's your choice. Unless you're trained in some form of art, then you don't really have the credibility to say what certain mangaka ''need'' in their manga, nor are you particularly able to discuss art on a technical level. If you have received some form of training and you're still saying this nonsense, you're either incredibly biased towards one series over another, or are missing the entire point of individuality completely.


   I draw and take art classes and it is needed to make backgrounds in your art. Since mangas are in black and white they need more than just a white background. He doesn't need a lot but honestly drawing simple cylinders, cubes, and rectangular prisms is not how mangaka should do backgrounds.

   Also, being an adventure manga doesn't mean much when it comes to backgrounds. There are sports and martial arts manga that give backgrounds to their work.



S.A.F said:


> Nah, they were fighting mexicans. The desert was the most appropriate location.


Naw.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 29, 2012)

One Piece art is bad I agree.


----------



## Wosu (Sep 29, 2012)

Ratman has such sexy art. And Oda's art currently is quite great.
Doesn't matter anyways, it's easily one of the best main streams.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Read Hunter x Hunter.
> You know a lot of people say Fairy Tail is just One Piece but done by a mediocre author. Well Hunter x Hunter is pretty much the same thing. Naruto is Hunter x Hunter but done by a mediocre author.



I agree with checking out hunter x hunter. Although I dont think in terms of story telling Hiro Mashima is better than Oda, his art style is better imo.

I honestly have the same view as the OP, One Piece has a terrible art style, especially a lot of the secondary characters. I mean luffy, nami, zorro, sanji are okay. But Brooke, Frankie, Buggy, every one from Albasta, Usopp, etc. These characters border on the grotesque. I still followed one piece but after the deaths of the two best characters in the manga I had to drop it.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 1, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I agree with checking out hunter x hunter. Although I dont think in terms of story telling Hiro Mashima is better than Oda, his art style is better imo.
> 
> I honestly have the same view as the OP, One Piece has a terrible art style, especially a lot of the secondary characters. I mean luffy, nami, zorro, sanji are okay. But Brooke, Frankie, Buggy, every one from Albasta, Usopp, etc. These characters border on the grotesque. I still followed one piece but after the deaths of the two best characters in the manga I had to drop it.



But they were around so briefly anyway, it's not like their deaths meant you were missing out on seeing them much more often.


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 1, 2012)

> I honestly have the same view as the OP, One Piece has a terrible art style, especially a lot of the secondary characters. I mean luffy, nami, zorro, sanji are okay. But Brooke, Frankie, Buggy, every one from Albasta, Usopp, etc. These characters border on the grotesque. I still followed one piece but after the deaths of the two best characters in the manga I had to drop it.



So basically you dislike original looking characters? 

I guess people who don't like OP art style have read too much bishie manga and expect everyone to look like a manga version of Zac Efron.

Personally I think Oda's art style, and especially his attention to detail and original character looks is what makes OP interesting. Sure some panels can be extremely clustered with all kinds of shit happening at the same time, but I would take that any day of the week over the bland, uninspiring, unoriginal and flat out horrible art style of Bleach.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Twinsen said:


> So basically you dislike original looking characters?
> 
> I guess people who don't like OP art style have read too much bishie manga and expect everyone to look like a manga version of Zac Efron.
> 
> Personally I think Oda's art style, and especially his attention to detail and original character looks is what makes OP interesting. Sure some panels can be extremely clustered with all kinds of shit happening at the same time, but I would take that any day of the week over the bland, uninspiring, unoriginal and flat out horrible art style of Bleach.



How is this unoriginal?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 1, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I honestly have the same view as the OP, One Piece has a terrible art style, especially a lot of the secondary characters. I mean luffy, nami, zorro, sanji are okay. But Brooke, Frankie, Buggy, every one from Albasta, Usopp, etc. These characters border on the grotesque. I still followed one piece but after the deaths of the two best characters in the manga I had to drop it.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5pCsFw3OsU&list=FLI-ysxWWCWHbK12_m1_4paw&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I agree with checking out hunter x hunter. Although I dont think in terms of story telling Hiro Mashima is better than Oda, his art style is better imo.
> 
> I honestly have the same view as the OP, One Piece has a terrible art style, especially a lot of the secondary characters. I mean luffy, nami, zorro, sanji are okay. But Brooke, Frankie, Buggy, every one from Albasta, Usopp, etc. These characters border on the grotesque. I still followed one piece but after the deaths of the two best characters in the manga I had to drop it.



There is no such thing as better art style ... pssh, that's for the uneducated. It's just that most people are familiar with the Greco-Roman idea of beauty, which means symmetry and the color white.

Look at most of the gonk characters in One Piece. You may argue they don't look human, but they're sure as hell drawn consistently. Compare it with series like Pajama no Kanojo. Does that series have better art than One Piece? If you say yes, then you're basically saying sketchy lines and inconsistent faces are better than One Piece's now consistent art.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 1, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How Oda "draws" One Piece



How kubo draws bleach



Uploaded with 

or am i too late already?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 1, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I agree with checking out hunter x hunter. Although I dont think in terms of story telling Hiro Mashima is better than Oda, his art style is better imo.
> 
> I honestly have the same view as the OP, One Piece has a terrible art style, especially a lot of the secondary characters. I mean luffy, nami, zorro, sanji are okay. But Brooke, Frankie, Buggy, every one from Albasta, Usopp, etc. These characters border on the grotesque. I still followed one piece but after the deaths of the two best characters in the manga I had to drop it.



Your joking right. You dropped one piece because ace and whitebeard died I'm  sorry but that makes no sense what so ever to me. If it was luffy and crew yea I could understand, but dropping a manga because x or y dies just does not register with me. 

To me what you said translates to charcters x and y were the only things that made the manga readable, and in this case they were side charcters with barley any screen time so I don't get it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought the same as you in regards to wanting to fill the gap left by Naruto, i had watched One Piece some years ago until episode 100 something, i remember loving it but i was no longer paying much attention, browsing the net most of the time as having the episodes serving more like background sound.

Some months ago i only had Naruto and decided to give a try to the other Big 3, i started with Bleach, skiping the filler, and i loved it, i was actually expecting to hate it but it was a great surprise, right now i'm reading Toriko and starting to read Magi, have been watching Fairy Tail which wasn't very good, and after that i'm going to try One Piece again. After all this i'm going to try more adult stuff like Vagabond, Bastard! and Beserk

I recomend you try the same path i did (if you found One Piece silly then don't watch Fairy Tail though), oh, i forgot Hunter X Hunter, i started to watch the new anime and it's amazing, Naruto took some elements of its manga and if you watched Naruto you'll probably like Hunter X Hunter. So yeah, i recomend HXH above the other ones i stated


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> How is this unoriginal?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I see about 3-4 mildly original characters there, and a lot of Chad look-alikes. Hardly amazing when every other character looks like Ichigo or the average "hot manga woman".


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 1, 2012)

People insulting Kubo's artwork? He does draw similar types of faces to most characters but he's not the only one, if you're not complaining about the lack of backgrounds i don't see how you can think he's unoriginal.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Twinsen said:


> I see about 3-4 mildly original characters there, and a lot of Chad look-alikes. Hardly amazing when every other character looks like Ichigo or the average "hot manga woman".



Meh, i guess. I find them more appealing than Oda's women which mostly look like starving runway models to me.

I honestly prefer Oda's style overall but Kubo isn't as bad as you were making him out to be.


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Meh, i guess. I find them more appealing than Oda's women which mostly look like starving runway models to me.
> 
> I honestly prefer Oda's style overall but Kubo isn't as bad as you were making him out to be.



Sure they are more appealing, but it doesn't change the fact that they all pretty much look the same.

Kubo has his moments, there are some gems in his art for sure. But honestly his lack of detail and love for bishie looking characters is off-putting imo. 

One fine example is Zangetsu, first he's this badass looking old man, then suddenly in Bankai mode he turns into a bishieboy. 

Aizen is another one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

Sigh. I should have known better than to say anything regarding a rabid fanbase. It seems like there are a few franchise, this, Berserk, and a couple of others that if you say you  dont like them, its like you get burnt at the stake.

I like the show okay, and then Ace was introduced and I liked the character right away. Its not a matter of the manga was unreadable without him, it was a matter of what I thought was a decent manga adding a great character and then killing him off unnecessarily. Same thing with Whitebeard.

Those aside, if you want me to go in depth, their are entire arcs that are terrible, case in point the current arc and thriller bark. I mean the body switching, the cut up samurai, a bunch of kids on drugs. 

I also thought Haki was gimped way to resolve a critical issue, Luffy's ability was poorly thought out and not impressive in the least. I mean he would already be dead or captured had Dragon not interefered with Smoker and the nonsensical lighting off rubber deal with enel. 

Yes art is subjective, I dont like Oda's drawing style, and thats half of what makes up a medium like graphic novels. Plus it has nothing to do with originality. I love the art of Shirow Masamue, Tony Taka, and Range Murata. Those are guys with original styles and fantastic art work. Oda on the other hand has mix of an almost american style like they mimiced in panty and garter belt, crossed with the lankiness of Clamp.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2012)

Razzzz said:


> Just start reading a different manga or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Boring ink splatters and smears is Kubo's expertise.



 no.  Takes serious skill to actually draw people to look like people.  "Proportions off?  Just add more ink!"  Kubo's motto for the last 15 years.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't see you as a hater. You expect things the way you want them to be. You like to be in control. You don't like to be blindsided with things you don't expect. Case in point your nitpicking of Luffy's rubber powers which you think is poorly thought out, and Ace's death being unnecessary in your opinion. Am I right? You're the kind of guy who hates surprises.


----------



## Succubus (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol take a look

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4kM8R2XQJ0[/YOUTUBE]

VS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMHc2-9ChSY[/YOUTUBE]

explain how oda`s better than kubo? even 5 years old can draw luffy`s face


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2012)

You all are really stupid


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

Bikko said:


> explain how oda`s better than kubo? even 5 years old can draw luffy`s face



Let's see a livestream then, of you drawing a perfect Luffy in your first try. And it has to be drawn perfectly within a minute. Come on. I'll be here for 2 hours, that's plenty of time to get in some practice.


----------



## La buse (Oct 2, 2012)

One Piece art is fucking awesome.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 2, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Sigh. I should have known better than to say anything regarding a rabid fanbase. It seems like there are a few franchise, this, Berserk, and a couple of others that if you say you  dont like them, its like you get burnt at the stake.
> 
> I like the show okay, and then Ace was introduced and I liked the character right away. Its not a matter of the manga was unreadable without him, it was a matter of what I thought was a decent manga adding a great character and then killing him off unnecessarily. Same thing with Whitebeard.
> 
> ...



I don't care if you like one piece or not i just find the reasons you gave weird which would applie to other manga not just one piece. It would be like quitting naruto because Jiraiya dead, i love me a lot of characters in various manga but unless a lot of them die for no good reason i can't see myself dropping the manga as a whole. 

That being said i have yet to drop a manga so im not a good authority on that anyway lol. 

Anyway you explained your position just fine which i expected you to do since i did not believe you dropped a manga because two characters you liked died.


----------



## MakeEmum (Oct 2, 2012)

While Kubo has a more consistent and realistic anatomy to his characters Oda has him beat in pretty much everything else


----------



## Babby (Oct 2, 2012)

Can mods just lock this? I mean if you don't like it we most certainly don't need to know about it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 2, 2012)

In terms of artistic ability

Kubo is probably the best.

But in terms of the Manga itself One piece>Bleach>Naruto. 

One piece has great backgrounds and they are pretty detailed considering the scale. In terms of art style i like One piece the best as its not typical, next in bleach because the art is amazing just re-read the last few chapters. Naruto is all around average in my opnion but kishimoto is a great artist just look at his Jojo contribution.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> In terms of artistic ability



It's not artistic ability. It's art style. Everyone is different, it's just that majority of the people see good art style as something looking human. If you'd be talking about artistic ability, then Kishi, Oda, and Kubo are at the top of their games.

I mean, there's a lot of ecchi out there that aims to titillate but fails to because misplaced eyes or an out of position chin.


----------



## OS (Oct 2, 2012)

La buse said:


> One Piece art is fucking awesome.



 This is precisely why I find Oda's art muuuch better than Kubo's. The detail, the life, the epic. Oda has more of these scenes than Kubo does. While Kubo's anatomy is likable the faces are highly overused and similar. I don't think I have once said in OP that "oh, this character looks like this guy" While I can't say the same for Kubo who's does the same eyes and eyebrow formations and facial structure.

Also, Kirito is right on the spot too.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 2, 2012)

Blinky said:


> You all are really stupid



________________________________________________________


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2012)

Blinky said:


> You all are really stupid


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 2, 2012)

MakeEmum said:


> While Kubo has a more consistent and realistic anatomy to his characters Oda has him beat in pretty much everything else



oh it's "consistent" alright


----------



## wowfel (Oct 2, 2012)

Im pretty sure the majority of one piece fans did not like the art style in fact I hated it at first but then the art style grew on me. Odas backgrounds are amazing whats interesting is nobody talked about his ability to draw explosions just look at read hawk in the manga or other explosions. Art is subjective its what you think looks better I don't really have a favorite art style in general, but I like so many other art styles like dbz's art style, BERSERK, Vinland saga etc...... I think most mangakas have something special about their art. Naruto's color pages look amazing especially the latest one where obito is wearing the zetsu spider man shit.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 2, 2012)

The art is what got me into it, tbh 

Was getting tired of the generic shit, then i found OP .


----------



## OS (Oct 2, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> oh it's "consistent" alright



dem plot twists


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> oh it's "consistent" alright


----------



## Imagine (Oct 2, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> The art is what got me into it, tbh
> 
> Was getting tired of the generic shit, then i found OP .



Same here. I really like Oda's distinctive style.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 2, 2012)

Blinky said:


> You all are really stupid



the best answer to this wanked thread


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 3, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> the best answer to this wanked thread


----------



## Aldric (Oct 4, 2012)

One Piece's art is unarguably fantastic and Kubo is a bonafide hack devoid of anything vaguely resembling talent

Case closed if you have questions don't hesitate to ask I won't answer them


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 4, 2012)

Why exactly is this thread still open?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 7, 2012)

One Piece has an amazing art, however detail doesn't equal to better art. Kubo's the better drawer, but he's also the laziest of the three, Naruto's art is consistent and good but it's the most generic of the 3, One Piece's art is the most creative and Oda's the one that probably works harder, it's also the most detailed.

The good thing about these three is that they all have different kind of art and story, and the writers are creative with the story in their oun way.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 7, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Kubo's the better drawer.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Oct 7, 2012)

this shit isn't locked yet?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 8, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Kubo's the better drawer.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 8, 2012)

Why most people hate on other artists ability just because they dont like the manga.

Overall Bleach is ok in my opnion, although recently its pretty good, last two arcs were garbage. Nothing compared to one piece. That being saib Kubo is a fantastic artist which should be easy to see even if you are not a fan of his drawing style. 

Kubo>Oda>Kishimoto in terms of drawing skills. In terms of style Oda>Kubo>Kishimoto. 

Simply put if i wanted some professionaly drawn picture of me im going to kubo, if i want some cartoonish style i will go to oda, kishimoto i dont go to at all lol.


----------



## Razzzz (Oct 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> no.  Takes serious skill to actually draw people to look like people.  "Proportions off?  Just add more ink!"  Kubo's motto for the last 15 years.



This is the equivalent of watching a Pixar or Disney movie, and suddenly, halfway through the picture, you start bitching about very obvious stylistic choices as being grossly inaccurate representations of human anatomy.

I don't get your point, especially when you factor in this:





Anyone who hasn't scooped their eyeballs out can see the difference between realistic drawings and Kubo's artwork. Although I can't fathom how realism is directly tied to artistic integrity. It's sound like a silly cop out.


----------

